# Besides Poodles what other pets share your home?



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Tell me who share's your home?


This is who is in my house

Gracie, Mom's Girl pomeranian/ chihuahua mix she's 10







George the Gray cockatiel and Olie the Lutino Cockatiel, they are babies







Olie 







Archie ( he is 7 yrs old) and Jughead (he's a baby) the parakeets








I miss having a cat


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

2 cats ages 4 and 8.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

I have a 18yr old Blue Point Siamese mix female cat named Je'Taime. A BUNCH of breeder birds (finches/canaries up to Amazons) a Blue and Gold Macaw (hates me/likes DH), a Green Cheek Conure (my pet)and of course my beloved Border Collie Fire!!!!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

7 year old wire haired dachshund, 11 year old golden retriever, 3 outdoor kitties, a horse and a bunch of hens (although most of those listed dont live in the house lol).


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Double post


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hmm lets see... 

I have 

Princess Ariel, my first and longest lived kitty at 8 years old. (To many coyotes around here,but she is smart and quick)








Edison my second kitty he is three times the size of my Tpoos lol (he is to big for the coyotes) 









Leo the Leopard Gecko (original I know ?)








Algernon my only rat for now








My many various Hens






















Two ducks but I don't really count them as pets because they will be in our freezer next week. 

Same with the Turkey Poult I just got (I named him Thanksgiving ?)









And my newest addition Mama Kitty aka Dotty. She is my most recent Foster that was pregnant and had 4 kittens. The kittens went back the the shelter last week to find new homes and I adopted Mama


----------



## maddogdodge (May 29, 2015)

My working line Australian Kelpie, Dodge. Now 10 years old and still as active as she's always been!









My Australian Shepherd, Koda. He's 5 years old and still my special puppy, haha!








One of my first ferrets, Scrat. She is turning 6 this year. She unfortunately was diagnosed with Insulinoma a few months ago, but she is doing well with medical management.








This is Yuki who I adopted a year ago along with her albino friend Fred (RIP Freddy boy). She's a very sweet little ferret, she's 5 years old.








The newest edition to my furry family, Kito. I adopted him in April this year. He's currently 6 months old and is such a joy to have around, he's so happy and cuddly as well as playful, he's just fantastic 








My oldest cat, Sebastian (Seby for short). He's 7 years old.








This is Tank, he's 6 years old. He looks tough, but he's actually a massive sook!








This is Bubbles who we adopted with Tank. She was terrified of everything when we got her. Took many weeks for us to gain her trust. She's so friendly with us now  She's around 5 years old.








And lastly, one of my 28 chickens! This is one of my Australorp pullets, that will one day be one of my breeding hens


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I have a 5 year old Portuguese Water Dog, Echo, (with the short coat/recessive improper coat gene), a 13 year old Bichon, Darby, an 8 year old Chihuahua, Cookie, a 4 year old cat , poppy, a Netherland Dwarf doe, Ruby, and two gerbils, Gail and Luna. And two hu-kids. 

I had chickens but rehomed them a couple years ago. Getting the itch to have them again, last time I bit off more than I could chew. They also got lice and mites from the wild birds eating their food and that freaked me out. That was one of the main reasons I got rid of them. 

So my question is for those who do have hens, do you worry about parasites, is it a big deal if they do? And what do you do for prevention and treatment? I used DE in their dust box but it did absolutely nothing to stop the infestation. 

My other "pet" is my veggie garden. It's being converted this year to raised beds/potager. Going to need a but load of dirt to fill all the frames, which are gopher proof, because those little turds have been a problem!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

This is very cool, thank you everyone for responding, I have had a lot of furry and feathered friends over the years. 

Michelle what are everyone's names?

Angelavairy I figured from your name you had birds love your BC a real beauty.

PC you have got quite the variety, and Yippee on giving Mama Cat a home, Is that going to remain her name? This coming from some who had a cat name The Old Tom Cat.


Maddogdodge you have lovely ferrets.

I love all the chickens, rats and such thanks again for sharing.


----------



## maddogdodge (May 29, 2015)

Shamrockmommy said:


> So my question is for those who do have hens, do you worry about parasites, is it a big deal if they do? And what do you do for prevention and treatment? I used DE in their dust box but it did absolutely nothing to stop the infestation.


I had a big problem with mites about a month ago. At that time I had over 50 chickens. I've just downsized to 28 to make things easier to control and so I don't have to buy as much chicken food!

I find the best way to kill mites is to set of a bug bomb in their coop (obviously keep the chickens out of the shed while you're doing that) I'm from Australia so i'm not sure what brands are available in other countries, but the brand myself and many other people i know use is 'Mortein'.

As well as that, I treat each chicken with 'Frontline spray for dogs'. Just one spray under each wing does the trick. I find it works really well. I know it sounds unusual using a dog product for chickens, but I know many many people who use it on their chickens, and I've spoken to my vet about it and she says its absolutely fine.

There are lice/mite powders out there for chickens. But personally I find using the frontline spray the easiest and most effective


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

*Didn't think to add pics...*

My 2 cats, Mica on the top and Callie on the bottom. Callie was a cat born to a feral mom when we brought her home at 6 weeks.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

They are beautiful cats Beaches


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks Twyla, at this point I think that is going to be her name. When I first brought her home I named her Dotty (because she has many little tiny black dots all over) but it just never took and I just kept calling her Mama. So as unoriginal as it is I think it's going to stick. But she will always have the aka Dotty on the end ?. 

Shamrockmommy. I have never really had any issues with lice or mites infesting my chickens. Whenever I get my baby rats though, they always have lice. A tiny bit of horse dewormer (ivermectin) once a week for three weeks kills them all. The nice thing about lice is they are species specific (ever heard the saying, Lice are nice mites are mean? Lice won't infest you from other animals but mites can). 
My Father did have some issues with mites though. I believe it was the red chicken mite and they either got it the same way your hens did or from baby chicks they bought from the feed store and gave to their broody hens. What they did to get rid of them is dust everything in DE and mean everything! Each individual hen,chick, and rooster, as well as scrubbing it into the all wood housing (coop,nest boxes,broody boxes, roosts) because these types of mites live and breed in the small crevices and cracks in wood. They also put it in all there bathing holes so they would dust bathe in it. They did that every other day for about a week or two and now they have no issues with mites. They continue to put it in their bathing holes and will give each hen and the rooster a slight dusting every month or so. Oh and he also shot any wild bird (mostly just pigeons) that landed in their yard. I didn't really agree with that part but not much I could do about it. That's how I ended up with two baby pigeons to raise and release.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

twyla said:


> Michelle what are everyone's names?


The doxie is Russell, the golden is Claire, horse is Apollo, orange kitty is Gourdie, blue tux kitty is Slayter, and blue and white kitty is Carson


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

maddogdodge said:


> My working line Australian Kelpie, Dodge. Now 10 years old and still as active as she's always been!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww, I wish I could have ferrets! They are so cute!!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Besides the two poodles, we have 2 Boston Terriers and 2 cats inside. The two cats are an Abyssinian, which I would love to hear from others about if you have one? Are they ALL awful?? I can never re-home her because my daughter loves her! She pees on all my things and beats up all the pets! So I close my room and put away all my laundry and shoes immediately, and we try to keep all the other pets away from her. Thankfully she's mellowing in her teenaged years. And my son has a Siamese cross which is crazy but lovable. She will on a 50/50 percentage either attack me or love me when I reach down to stroke her head. But she loves my daughter, so she's here to stay. Where we live, cats are very valuable because everyone needs a couple of cats in the barn, or 6. People are always on the lookout for more barn cats. We keep ours inside because we don't want them to get hurt from coyotes or wolves. But sometimes I wonder if we're shortchanging the cats from a fun barn experience. JUST KIDDING!!!


----------



## PammyWammy (Jul 8, 2015)

Lets see, my moms 3 dogs, a pitbull, a yorkie and a papillion, my dads 2 dogs, brother yorkiepoos, and my 2 dogs, a mini poodle and a yorkieon, my 2 brother cats, my 4 guinea pigs, and our 11 foster cats and kittens


----------



## funksoul (Mar 24, 2015)

we have 3 cats which Charlie enjoys if they come to him...however if they run away he chases them

we have Bertie(black cat)
Snaps (ginger one)
Wispa (tortoise one)


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

In my home hmm let's see all my furkids are: 

Tiger the goofball an orange and white parti pom, he's also my poodle's boyfriend lol(photo one), Little Bear my oldest sweetest old man (photo 2), China my little lady pint sized pistol (photo 3), Draco my bi-eyed shy guy (photo 4) Boo my feisty lil genius (photo 5) and my goofy Khaleesi (photo 6) AND 

Yoshi, my bearded dragon, they are like little dogs if anyone is ever considering a reptile they are the very best and I wasn't even a reptile person.
Peanut is a citron cockatoo a family pet passed down to me, she's 34 or so, wild caught from Indonesia in the 80's and given to my dad when her first owners got sick of her 29 years ago.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

We lost our last Poodle baby in 2013. Right now, we only have cats. 3 ( indoor only ) precious cats. Gracie just turned 9 in June, Lacie turned 5 in April, and Abby turned 3 in April. Abby is our problem child, lol. We call her our naughty girl. She's not really THAT naughty. She just likes to knock things over, hide things, and we do not dare leave cat food sacks ( or any other type of food sacks) on the counter because she'll tear a hole in them in no time at all! Such a naughty baby, lol!

My husband and I have an ongoing joke between us concerning Abby-- and this little Angel light that I bought a couple of years ago. It's a little Angel girl sitting and she has a dove in her hands. When it starts to get dark in the house, the light in the dove automatically comes on. Then at some point, the light flickers, and sometimes it even flickers really fast. When the Angel light just flickers, my hubby and I tell each other that Abby is starting to think evil thoughts. But then when the light is flickering really fast, we tell each other that on no! We had better watch it because Abby is surely getting ready to something really---REALLY-- evil!

Yeah right, like that precious little fart could really be evil, lol. ;-)


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Three dogs as you all know plus the four chickens and that is it for now.

I miss my cats, but BF is allergic and asthmatic (but not to dogs), so there won't be more.

I've had canaries, zebra finches, a cockatiel and other birds, plus guinea pigs, gerbils, family rabbits. I could go for a house bird, but think it isn't a good time because Javelin needs to get his prey drive tamed. He is way too interested in the chickens, but being very good about leaving them when I call him.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I have my two dogs and my parrot, a blue headed Pionus, Lea. Poor thing was scared as hell of Merlin, our new tpoo boy, for a whole week !


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

We have Emilio the chihuahua (8), Duck the cat (mostly outdoor)(13), Lily the cat (14)(indoor) and John Snow the cat (2) (indoor).


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

My beloved Bostons, and Shelbs my sons cat. There are more, but this is good for now!


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

We usually have 2 Siamese at a time but we are down to one, 13 year old Mandy. She is a seal point and Fritz bows to her age and beauty. Sorry her picture is upside down. No idea how to fix it. Opps.


----------



## kenzie14 (Feb 18, 2015)

We have one Betta, Marcus; about 15 platties; and about 50 guppies.LOL


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I have one new member of the family Walter Grey MacGuffin







In addition to the three toy poodles, Pomeranian chihuahua mix Gracie, two cockatiels George and Olie and and two parakeets Archie and Jughead.


----------

